# My PC is gone forever



## PreciousDove (Sep 11, 2022)

I wish I was pc literate.. This is what happens when you don't know things you need 
to keep it in good shape..
See if this helps.. No charge 

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/tech...sedgntp&cvid=a772383965c44535961eb7eb5d25193c


----------



## rasmusjc (Sep 24, 2022)

Even if you do everything in the article,  your PC may not last.  They do degrade over time including the software (said tongue-in-cheek).    For example, I'm now on a new gamer laptop that is replacing my old 5 year old laptop.  So why did my laptop quit?  Of all things, the power switch broke and I can never get the laptop to turn on again.  So I had to go in and break the case to get the hard disk out of it so I could get all my important data on this new laptop.  RIP old laptop.


----------

